# Did I add too much dirt and gravel?



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

After setting up my aquarium and leaving it for a day, the water was completely cloudy white. I knew it was from a bacterial bloom, but after researching, some state that it was due to excess nutrients. Could I have added too much dirt and gravel contribute to cloudy water? The dirt was level at 1 1/2 inches then sloped up at around 2 inches. The ratio is the same with my gravel. So, is the problem nutrient excess or bacterial bloom? And will this lead to other problems?


----------



## whickerda (Sep 22, 2009)

"excess nutrients" is a relative term and isn't very helpful to the discussion of this problem. It's perfectly normal and expected for a newly set up tank to experience this. Patience and bio-filtration will resolve this.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

After 1 day? That's not bacterial bloom, that's just dirty water. Give it a few days to filter out.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

Doesn't seem like a bacterial bloom. Just do water changes. When you dirt a tank it's suggested that you do a few big water changes before you let it sit. Make sure to fill it slowly so you don't cause an uproar.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

Yesterday I emptied out and refilled my tank with water twice, and today I did about a 50% water change and the cloudiness seems a little bit less. I'll guess i'll wait it out.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

It will be cloudy for a couple of days as well tannins will make your water brownish. It's normal due to the soil. Keep up with water changes and should clear up.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the immediate things that are going on. As others said, it just seems a bit early.

I do think that it's a bit too much soil. Though I haven't had issues with extremely large slopes or deep substrate in general, I have had issues with too much soil. It can go anerobic much more easily. Water can't easily flow through it and it compacts. You can try poking it a lot to avoid this. I find once roots grow into it, it's less likely to happen but it still can. If I use any soil now, I only use a fraction of what most people use, 1/8-1/4 inch, and still seem to get the same results.


----------

